# Father's Day is June 20, 2021



## Ruthanne (Jun 8, 2021)

About Father's Day





My Dad was not perfect but he was always there for me...Love you Dad in heaven.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Jun 10, 2021)

At this time, an old fable comes to mind which tells how a dying father passes on a final gift of wisdom to his sons. He called his sons round his bed and asked them to take a stick each, then break it . This they did quite easily, though puzzled at the curious nature of his request. Then the father asked them each to take another stick the same size as before. "," he said, "place all the sticks together and tie them into a bundle...Now, see if you can break that!" They passed the bundle of sticks round, but even the strongest son failed to break it. Then they understood their father's lesson. By themselves they would easily be broken by the stresses of life, but if they stuck together, in close companionship, they would remain strong and happy...THAT'S FATHER.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 10, 2021)

I wonder how much money  is spent annually for Fathers Day vs. Mothers Day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I wonder how much money  is spent annually for Fathers Day vs. Mothers Day.


Here we go again....


----------



## Pepper (Jun 10, 2021)

I would think we spend more on Mother's Day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I would think we spend more on Mother's Day.


So what....


----------



## Pepper (Jun 10, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> So what....


Just answering a question


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)

*Please....let this thread be for honoring and celebrating our father's and giving greetings to them for Father's Day.*


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 11, 2021)

*Please....let this thread be for honoring and celebrating our father's and giving greetings to them for Father's Day.*


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2021)

Dads coming home from the military, training or just home from work at the end of the day......


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 11, 2021)

RR that video was so sweet, the precious little children.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> RR that video was so sweet, the precious little children.


Thank you ohioboy!


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 11, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Thank you ohioboy!


I'm a sponsor of a precious 11 year old little girl with Childfund org. I bleed tears for children who are living in conditions not fit for farm animals. I wish I were a multi-billionaire, thousands of children would have food, etc. Rips my gut out.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> I'm a sponsor of a precious 11 year old little girl with Childfund org. I bleed tears for children who are living in conditions not fit for farm animals. I wish I were a multi-billionaire, thousands of children would have food, etc. Rips my gut out.


You qualify as a good Dad!


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 12, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> You qualify as a good Dad!


Aww, thanks, she told me I'm her American dad.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 12, 2021)

To @ohioboy and all the father's on the forum:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2021)

Please....let this thread be for honoring and celebrating our father's and giving greetings to them for Father's Day.

To all the father's, step fathers, pet fathers on this forum:


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 18, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I wonder how much money  is spent annually for Fathers Day vs. Mothers Day.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Please....let this thread be for honoring and celebrating our father's and giving greetings to them for Father's Day.
> 
> To all the father's, step fathers, pet fathers on this forum:
> 
> View attachment 169736


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 18, 2021)

To  all the Dads  ....  enjoy your day!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 18, 2021)

We're celebrating on Saturday rather than Sunday, at daughter & SIL's. She's making ribs for him, and is getting him a chocolate cake, his favourite.

To all the Dads out there .. enjoy your special day


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2021)

My dad strikes a pose - I'd say it was in the late 1960s or early 1970s.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Jun 20, 2021)

Tough one for me. My sisters and I had to put my dad in a memory care facility a couple of weeks ago. He got to the point where his wife and daily caregivers could not take care of him properly anymore. I will visit him today and he will not know who I am. I am blessed to still have him around but it is tough.


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 20, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> About Father's Day
> 
> My Dad was not perfect but he was always there for me...Love you Dad in heaven.
> 
> View attachment 168365



Thanks Ruthanne, You have done a wonderful thing for past daddies, existing daddies and daddies to be.










www.fathers.com

www.officeholidays.com/holidays/fathers-day

www.curlie.org/Society/Holidays/Father's_Day

www.huffpost.com/topic/fathers-day-stories

www.countryliving.com/life/a27452412/best-dad-jokes/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Father's_Day

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Father


----------



## Prairie dog (Jun 20, 2021)

Happy Father Day to all the Fathers,step dads,grand dads & all that have passed away & are in heaven looking down.

My father didn’t tell me how to live. He lived and let me watch him do it.” – Clarence Budington Kelland


----------



## Pappy (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 20, 2021)

I miss my dad so much. No words can describe what a wonderful father he was. 
Happy Fathers Day dad.
I was 4 in the photo.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 20, 2021)

We're having a nice Fathers Day weekend.  We went to the oldest Daughter/Son-in-Laws lake house yesterday, and had a nice visit/Supper.  Today, the youngest Daughter/Son-in-Law will be stopping by here, on their way back to KC after their weekend visit to their lake house, and we will have a nice afternoon/Supper with them.  Having a nice family is a real Blessing.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Jun 20, 2021)

Happy Father's Day to all the dad's out there. Thank you for being there for your children and grandchildren.
If you were not there for them, then please call them today and tell them you love them.

My children grew up without a Dad. They still miss him so much after 34 years since his passing.
They were ages 1, 2, 4, and 7. To this day they would do anything to have their dad back.
Today is a sad day. I hurt deeply for them as they lost out on so much.

So just forgive and forget past and call your children because they and you are a special gift to one another.
Make the most of your time on earth, with your children, while your life remains.
`


----------



## Ronni (Jun 20, 2021)

Brylcreem and Old Spice. Eye-roll-and-groan caliber jokes, big-man-gentle hugs, and a deep, broadcaster’s voice. Unconditional love given and received. Miss him still


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2021)

Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads here!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 20, 2021)

Happy Father's Day to all the dads...


----------

